# Gator Quota is Closed who is getting drawn?



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I should be getting drawn with 3 pts thought I would go ahead and start this so we can see on Monday who got drawn for a 2010 Georgia Gator Tag.

I am hoping for Seminol or Eufalla


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 1, 2010)

My wife and I decided to put in and not use our points this year.She will have 4 next year and I will have three.We both drew S.C. and decided that would be enough.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok what is taking them so long to draw this year?

It has been 4 days already......they are killing me with not knowing


----------



## CassGA (Aug 5, 2010)

Just got the notification in my email. No permit, but wasn't expectin one. Another priority point for me.


----------



## erniesp (Aug 5, 2010)

Tag for me... Zone 2


----------



## General Lee (Aug 5, 2010)

I got a tag for Zone 9..................


----------



## mallardk (Aug 5, 2010)

*Zone 4*

Question now is Muzzy Gator Getter or heavy treble hook and bait caster.   Harpoon is a given.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 5, 2010)

Zone 9 for me!!!


----------



## sbrown (Aug 5, 2010)

WAHOO! My wife drew one for Zone 3 ! I got zone 1 last year. Don't know much about zone 3 but I bet we can get on one hopefully .


----------



## sbrown (Aug 5, 2010)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Ok what is taking them so long to draw this year?
> 
> It has been 4 days already......they are killing me with not knowing



Well congrats...cause you got Zone 2 buddy.....


----------



## wack em (Aug 5, 2010)

Another rejection for me


----------



## JWT (Aug 5, 2010)

Got 4 hunts in GA and 3 SC so I'm gonna be busy taking people out but we got a lot over 10 ft already spotted & one over 13 ft can't get here quick enough.


----------



## Michael (Aug 5, 2010)

I drew Zone 9 again


----------



## Duckhawk (Aug 5, 2010)

I drew a rejection again, so atleast another point


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 5, 2010)

I got a rejection but my nephew got Zone 6. I have no clue about Zone 6. Better do some research.
Anyone got any info on zone 6 please PM me


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 5, 2010)

Another rejection for me,got 4 pts now.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well looks like we will be going to Zone 2 for me and Zone 3 for Sbrown's wife.

Anybody got any tips for Blackshear?


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 6, 2010)

Three tags for our crew...ZONE 1 bammmm!


----------



## biker13 (Aug 6, 2010)

picked up rejection #3


----------



## work2play (Aug 6, 2010)

zone 8 tag finally!


----------



## The Native Way (Aug 6, 2010)

Anybody who needs a help for gators can contact me. Was a nusiance trapper for 15 yrs have all the gear needed including a bow setup for taking gators. Also can locate a few big gators in zone 9.


----------



## ronmac13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Got zone 9 but wasn't expecting it.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 6, 2010)

Zone 9 for me


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 6, 2010)

Got zone 7 with 3 rejects


----------



## georgia_hunter (Aug 6, 2010)

Another reject, that makes 3. Maybe next year.


----------



## General Lee (Aug 6, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Zone 9 for me


You gonna try one of those Duck Roost Swamp Lizards?


----------



## Gajbird (Aug 6, 2010)

*Zone 6 for me*

I got one in Zone 6 not too far away but gotts scout and beg for help finding a big boy/girl.lol


----------



## jwool (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone who needs help in zone 5 or 3 send me a pm.  Ive got the boat and the bow set up......


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 6, 2010)

i got drawn Zone 2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anicho (Aug 7, 2010)

zone 7 again  killed an 11 footer 3yrs ago there


----------



## RockyS (Aug 8, 2010)

I got drawn for a point for next year.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 8, 2010)

ZONE 6 AGAIN


----------



## Ares_83x (Aug 9, 2010)

Zone 1 using my 3 priority points.


----------



## gtg375h (Aug 17, 2010)

Zone 9 here


----------



## Felton (Aug 18, 2010)

Zone 7 with a friend


----------



## Felton (Aug 18, 2010)

Just switched from bow to crossbow guess we will see how it goes


----------



## can"t wait (Aug 18, 2010)

zone 9 for me


----------



## HMwolfpup (Aug 18, 2010)

Got drawn for zone 7....now I have to figure out what to do.


----------

